# Cyclosportif 100K - Is it Difficult?



## AllezX2 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am considering riding in the Cyclosportif 100K on Sept. 8. There are both 40 & 60 mile routes. i have read a little about the course and understand there is at least one climb that was described to me by a guy at my LBS as being "the longest and steepest climb in PA." Is this course really that difficult? How many people usually ride in this? Does anyone happen to know exactly where this climb is located? Is the climb also known as the Alp de Rosenberger? Is it on Eichele Road?

Sorry for all of the questions. i don't want to get stuck out there with the Univest race riders coming my way.


----------



## 2shifter (Jul 15, 2004)

I realize I have already replied to another of your posts on this ride, but I have to add to my previous comments-

First of all, the ride is not that difficult unless you are out of shape. Anyone with any kind of base on a decent road bike can complete this ride. I've even seen MTBs out there doing it. I think there were over 100 riders last year between the two distances. 

None of the climbs are over 1 km, so obviously not the longest in PA. As for the steepest, there is that one section on Eichele that is purported to be around 24% (maximum grade allowable in PA?), but the actual length of that section is barely more than a switchback of 20 or 30 yards. It's trouble because it gradually increases grade over the length, except for flattening out some at the top. It's the closest I come to clipping out of the pedals, but the pain is short. This climb is roughly at the mid point of the 100K and is the second of three designated "KOM"s. 

You definitely won't have to worry about being swept up by the pro peloton, since you will start at 8 and will have until 1 to finish with a time. So unless you can't average 12 mph there isn't any problem. I think you are way too concerned with this course. At rec ride pace it is fun. Now if you were racing- then I would say it could be brutal.

Are you close? PM me if you want to do this before the event- I'd be happy to pull. And what LBS are we talking of?


----------



## AllezX2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks. you're that i am making too much out of this. based on your response, i am certain i can handle this ride. 

BTW - the LBS is Keswick Cycle.


----------

